# 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder



## lector (9. April 2004)

Hi Boardies,
komme gerade vom Forellenangeln  #6 
Ich glaub  heute hat es sich gelohnt.....  
Habe von heute morgen 6 Uhr bis um 12 Uhr 62 Forellen gefangen.
Aber wisst ihr was ******* ist, ich muss jetzt alle noch Ausnehmen #6 

Der Nächste Räucherabend ist damit aber erst einmal voll ausgebucht

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Mir fehlen dazu einfach die Worte. :v  :v  :v  Paar weniger hätten auch gereicht!

Zum Glück sind sie ja aus einem Put and Tacke See!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

nur kann amn von den Bildern her leider nicht auf die tatsächliche Größe der fische schließen. Das sieht für mich so aus, als hättest du da n Haufen Köderfische liegen...
:-(((


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@lector,
Glückwunsch zum Fang, wie gross bzw. wie schwer war die kleinst und wie gross war deine schwerste Forelle. 
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Jetzt hast ja für die nächsten Monate genug Forellen oder eine 10 köpfige Familie bzw. das Osterngeschäft im Restaurant ist gerettet!!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

#d #c ;+
So etwas finde ich zum :v 
30 hätten doch auch gereicht,oder?
Dein #r vor dem fisch war hier gerade abwesend.Die Fische lieblos auf den haufen geworfen,nein nein nein!


----------



## Michael J. (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hy lector!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!Wär ich heute doch auch mit gekommen :c....   !
Bei mir war heut absolut nichts los!!!Ich komm aber nächste Woche auch mal vorbei!!!!

Viel Spass beim ausnehmen....... :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Langsam Leute. Wer es noch nie ausgenutzt hat, wenn Fische im Fressrausch sind, der werfe bitte den ersten Stein. 

Wenn jemand was gegen angeln im "Puff" hat, ok - jedem seine Meinung. Bleibt aber bitte sachlich, ok?


----------



## Case (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Petri Heil.
War 'n schlechtes Geschäft für den Puffbetreiber...grins..
So eine Anlage ist nun Mal ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus legitim zu entnehmen was man kriegt. Der Betreiber ist ja auch nicht mit der Hälfte des Tagesbeitrags zufrieden.

Case


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

HI Lector, 
mach dir nix, aus dehnen, die jetzt dagegen sprechen, das sie bei diesem thema wieder schreiben, das das kein angeln ist und so weiter.
Mache sind eben mit der Puffangelei nicht einverstanden. 
Selber Schuld.
Aber jetzt mal ne andere frage,
gibt es eigentlich einen Link, von der Anlage, wo du fischen warst?
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Trollvater (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Finde ich nur zum Kotzen!!
Die Fische lieblos auf den Haufen geworfen!
Wo bleibt da das Maß ?Es gehört schon ein bischen mehr dazu ein guter Sportfischer zu sein,als nur Beute zu machen.Genau diese Leute ,die kein Maß halten können sind es die unseren Sport schaden.Jedem Betrachter dieser Bilder wird bestimmt klar,warum die Sportfischer so ein schlechtes Ansehen in unserer Gesellschaft haben.
Ich stelle mir diesen jungen Mann nur in einer Situation vor :In Norwegen ,im Boot und über einen Seelachsschwarm .Die Frage die sich stellt ,(wäre er noch nach Hause gekommen?) oder hätte er in seiner Gier Fische bis zum Untergang seines Bootes gefangen ?? Solche Leute tun mir nur leid.


----------



## Jani Brandl (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ich habe nix gegen Puffangelei.Ich finde es Scheisse 62 Forellen mitzunehmen!Und dann so auf einen Haufen zu Werfen als wären sie ein Stück Dreck,und kein Lebewesen!


----------



## Heidelbär (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Anglermeister17 hat recht.............. irgendwie sehen die Fischlein winzig aus.......................... was hatte denn deine Größte??? Wenn die Bilder nicht trügen, hast Du genug Köfis für dieses Jahr!!     

@  Jani Brandl
Recht haste !!


Heidelbär


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Jani Brandl,
ok, gut das du grundsätzlich nix gegen die Puffangelei hast.
@Trollvater,
Jetzt muss ich den Lector mal verteidigen.
Der Lector ist bestimmt ein guter Sportangler und hält sich auch an die Anzahl der Fische, die man aus dem Gewässer entnehmen darf.
Jetzt zur Info, and den meisten Forellenpuffs, gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung, also warum dann nicht mitnehmen soviel man fängt.Ich würde es genauso machen, wenn ich irgendwann mal soviel fangen sollte.
Aber auch nur, wenn man die Fische verwerten kann.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## bolli (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Leute, Leute... Ihr schießt aber gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus! 

1. es war ein Forellenpuff und da gilt:


> So eine Anlage ist nun Mal ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus legitim zu entnehmen was man kriegt. Der Betreiber ist ja auch nicht mit der Hälfte des Tagesbeitrags zufrieden.



2. fasst Euch mal an die eignene Nase, den für 98% der Angler gilt auch:


> Wer es noch nie ausgenutzt hat, wenn Fische im Fressrausch sind, der werfe bitte den ersten Stein.



3.und zum Schluß, 62 Forellen sind nun mal ein Haufen Fische !


> dann so auf einen Haufen zu Werfen


Soll er sie sich um den Hals hängen? Oder eine Stecke rund um den See auslegen?
Ihr habt vorstellungen  #d 

Ganz unabhängig ob man ein Freund vom Puffangeln ist oder nicht: 
Glückwunsch! War bestimmt ein Angeltag den Du nicht so schnell vergißt! #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hi  #h 

Was ich ******* finde ist das hier andauern irgendwelche Moralapostel meinen sich abwertend über jemand anderes zu äußern. Mal heißt es man auf dem Bild ist ja Blut zu sehen das ist ja unmöglich und denn Fisch hast Du auch getötet unerhört oder es wird über entnommene Mengen gemeckert usw.
Seid IHR wirklich alle so vollkommen. 
Ich dachte immer hier gilt Angler für Angler aber manchmal denke ich sollte es heißen Angler und Stänkerer !!!!!
Denkt mal drüber nach.
Sorry dies ist meine persönliche Meinung  :m auch wenn ich jetzt Prügel bekommen sollte.

Ausserdem muss ich sagen das ich im Forellenpuff nichts verwehrfliches daran finde solche Menge Zuchtforellen zu entnehmen, solange diese auch verwertet werden.

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Rotauge (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Tja, alle 6 Minuten eine Forelle.  #:  #:  #:  #:  #:  #: 

Wers mag.... I

Ich geh einmal im Jahr in so'n Ding, wenn Forellenudo uns alle zusammentrommelt  :q


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich nur zum Kotzen!!
> ... Es gehört schon ein bischen mehr dazu ein guter Sportfischer zu sein,als nur Beute zu machen
> 
> ... die unseren Sport schaden
> ...


*Was hat das Angeln mit Sport zu tun???*

Nichts, aber auch gar nichts !!! Angeln ist Hobby, angeln ist Freizeit, Angeln ist Passion - aber NIE ist angeln Sport !

Wenn Du einen auf Moral machst, dann verwende als Erstes bitte korrekte Begriffe.


----------



## lector (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Sagt mal ich wusste gar nicht das hier solche Klug*******r und Moralapostel im Board vertreten sind.  Spitzen Leistung Jungs #6 
Das sind dann wahrscheinlich genau die Leute die wenn Sie nix fangen alles schlecht machen mein Rezpekt gehört euch  #r  

Die Leute die mich hier aus dem AB kennen wissen genau das ich wenn überhaubt, einmal im Jahr so ein Gewässer aufsuche um mich mit Forellen fürs Räuchern, Grillen oder auch für Nachbarn einzudecken.

An die Leute die dann doch noch sachlich bleiben können: Die Größte Forelle war 61cm und die anderen alle so um die 400 Gramm !!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## lector (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Jani Brandl


> Ich habe nix gegen Puffangelei.Ich finde es Scheisse 62 Forellen mitzunehmen!Und dann so auf einen Haufen zu Werfen als wären sie ein Stück Dreck,und kein Lebewesen!



Für diesen Spruch bekommst du von mir ein Bundesverdienstkreuz  #v 

@ Trollvater
Habe mit sicherheit niemals den Respekt vor einem Fisch verloren und auch nicht den überblick. Aber vor dir hat ein "Junger Mann" wie ich sehr großen Respekt. Mein Vorschlag meld dich im Zirkus an #6


----------



## lector (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Bevor mir echt noch einer abge....
Ich hätte den ganzen Tag Angeln können, habe ja schließlich auch dafür bezahlt sogar für 2 Ruten. Ich habe aber nach 2 std. eingesehen das ich so viel Fisch überhaupt nicht verwerten kann und habe nur noch mit einer Rute gefischt. Zum Zweiten hätte ich noch weitere 6std. fischen können habe aber schon um 12 Uhr aufgehört. Also sag du mir bitte nicht das ich das Maß verloren hab..... #6 



> Ich stelle mir diesen jungen Mann nur in einer Situation vor :In Norwegen ,im Boot und über einen Seelachsschwarm .Die Frage die sich stellt ,(wäre er noch nach Hause gekommen?) oder hätte er in seiner Gier Fische bis zum Untergang seines Bootes gefangen ?? Solche Leute tun mir nur leid.


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ lector, lass sein, schadet nur dem Blutdruck


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hier mal kurz ein Beitrag von einem Kritiker  nur in einem anderen Thread 





> Im Forellensee 38,aber hab in "Freier Wildbahn"Mal 6 Bachforellen erwischt.Hab deshalb für 5 gestimmt


 hast du die 38 Stck alle einzeln gebetet nach Hause gefahren ? Und wo fängt bei dir zuviel an und wo hört vernünftige Entnahme auf ? 

@ Angeltreff
Du hast recht es hat keinen Zweck sich darüber aufzuregen.


Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## lector (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ja ihr habt vollkomen recht! Ihr seit Herzlich bei der Verwertung der Fische eingeladen #6 Damit meine Ich beim Großen Räucherfest  #6


----------



## Fishkopping (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hi... Ich finde die Menge ist total übertrieben... Warum kündigst du das lautstark herum? Das hat meines Erachtens kein einzigen Lobspruch verdient! Angeln hat was mit Verantwortung zu tun und das heißt man tötet nicht einen halben Forellenbestand!
Mein Icon sagt dazu ja alles, aber ich finde es sehr schade, dass es Angler gibt die unmöglich handeln und dann noch beleidigt sind. Es ist einfach nur billig...


----------



## Fishkopping (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Übrigens ector würde ich mal meinen Mund nicht zu voll nehmen... Ich hoffe du kommst nie nach Norwegen, denn Leute die mit hundert Gefriertruhen nach Hause fahren sind für mich krank... Angeln ist Naturverbundenheit nicht Größenwahn.


----------



## Franky (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Holla Leute...
Bitte - was soll das denn???
Da hat jemand mal ein Schweineglück an einem Forellenzirkus, und dann wird selbiges hier veranstaltet??? Versteh ich nich!
Nur mal zum Nachdenken:
Alle Fische, die in dieser Anlage eingesetzt sind, sind für die Entnahme gedacht und nicht für die Zucht, aus der sie kommen - eigens um von Anglern herausgefischt zu werden!!!!!
Jemandem, der eine solche "Sternstunde" erlebt, finanzielles Gewinnsel zu unterstellen, ist starker Tobak! 62 Forellen sind ne Masse, aber lassen sich noch durchaus "sinnvoll" und "unkommeziell" verwerten, und wenn man sie mit Freunden beim Bier verspachtelt!!!
Zugegeben - die Präsentation mag ein wenig unglücklich erscheinen - sind aber offenbar weidgerecht behandelt worden! Denkt mal bitte an die lieblos in die Fischkisten geschmissenen Dorsche.......
Also Leute - bitte ERST nachdenken, bevor Steine geschmissen werden!

@ Lector:
ich bin auch kein Freund von Forellenanlagen - aber gute Fänge verdienen durchaus Respekt! Petri!


----------



## Marco O. (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Glückwunsch lector

Mir scheint, dass einige dir deine Forellen missgönnen. :c  Das sind meistens die Leute die nicht einmal in einem Forellenpuff Fische fangen und deshalb fahren sie auch "nicht " hin.
Wenn bei euch eben nach Ruten und nicht nach Kilo abgerechnet wird umso besser, an einem Tag den ganzen Jahresbedarf gedeckt.
Lass dich nicht fertig machen, jeder normale Mensch nimmt soviele Forellen mit wie er verwerten kann ,wenn es den 62 sind dann eben 62.

 Bis Denne #h


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*













Ihr macht lector jetzt rund weil er 62 Forellen gefangen hat???? 










Er bezahlt dafür, dass er Fische fängt und mitnimmt.... egal wieviele... der natürliche Bestand wird dadurch NICHT geschädigt.... Und ob er sie sinnvoll verwertet oder nicht, dafür muss er sich hier nicht rechtfertigen!!! Aber ich bin mir sicher dass er die Fische richtig verwertet!  

P.S. Ich verachte Forellenpuffs auch, aber manchmal gibts halt keine anderen Möglichkeiten Angeln zu gehn! 

@ Lector, dass nächste mal fängst du 100 Forellen, aber ins Board schreibst das nicht mehr :q :q :q ...


----------



## Fishkopping (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Am Forellenpuff kann selbst meine Oma Fische fangen, da gehört ja nichts zu. Unabhängig davon, dass die Fische zum Fang freigegeben sind, muss man ein bisschen den Überblick behalten und diese Meinung kann mir keiner durch niveaulose Sprüche
wie "dass sagen alles Leute die nichts fangen" ändern...


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



			
				Jani Brandl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nix gegen Puffangelei.Ich finde es Scheisse 62 Forellen mitzunehmen!Und dann so auf einen Haufen zu Werfen als wären sie ein Stück Dreck,und kein Lebewesen!


Ich gebe Dir Recht ! b&z_hunter


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Das ist seine Entscheidung ob er die mit nimmt oder nicht. Ich würde es nicht machen aber ich freue mich trotzdem für ihn ! Super Fang !!!!!


----------



## Franky (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ Fishkopping/all:
Meinungen sollen hier nicht verboten werden - um Himmels willen!!! Es kommt nur drauf an, wie man es rüberbringt - und es muß nicht immer der Holzhammer sein!!!! Der wird meiner Meinung nach in letzter Zeit immer wieder viel zu schnell geschwungen, egal wo man hinschaut - ob in Foren (egal wo!!!) oder im normalen Dialog...
DAS muss nicht so sein - es geht auch anders!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Fishkopping
Da kommt von mir ein klares NEIN! 
Es ist völlig egal, ober 62 Forellen mit der Angel im Forellenpuff fängt, oder ob er 62 Forellen tiefgekühlt im Supermarkt kauft ! 

Ich würde mir eingehen lassen wenn jemand sagt ich hab 62 Lachse aus dem Rhein entnommen, da könnte man Kritik anbringen aber hier definitiv nicht!


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Jau, jetzt gehts rund. 



			
				Fishkopping schrieb:
			
		

> Am Forellenpuff kann selbst meine Oma Fische fangen, da gehört ja nichts zu.


Sorry, wenn das Leute mit ERFAHRUNG im Forellensee etwas anders sehen.   Wer mal dort war (warst Du denn schon mal dort?) weiß, dass eben doch etwas Ahnung und Erfahrung zu diesem sehr speziellen Angeln gehört.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hi lector
Glückwunsch das erlebt man nicht alle Tage. Man zieht ja auch oft genug ohne was
gefangen zu haben wieder ab, da regt sich dann keiner drüber auf. Ich hätte auch
weiter geangelt, weil man den Fisch ja schließlich verwertet. Also mach dir nichts
draus und lass dir die Fische schmecken

Gruß Lepo


----------



## NorbertF (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Jedem das Seine.
Dafür sind schliesslich die Forellenseen da. Also herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Für mich hat es zwar auch wenig mit Angeln zu tun, da hol ich sie lieber im Supermarkt aus der Gerfriertruhe, aber trotzdem ist es nicht verwerflich 62 Fische aus nem extra dafür angelegten Teich zu entnehmen.
Aldi entnimmt für die Kühltruhe noch viel mehr und geht bestimmt auch nicht waidgerechter damit um. Also was sollen die Angriffe? Völlig ungerechtfertigt imho.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## guifri (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

meine güte,

die moralapostel sind unterwegs.

am besten finde ich den kritiker hier, der sich den sack voll heringe macht und über zig forellen hier voll abdröhnt.

das ist dermaßen albern, da fehlen mir fast die worte.

solange die fische einer vernünftigen verwertung zugeführt werden, gibt es nichts aber auch gar nichts auszusetzen...


----------



## JonasH (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hmm, @ lector, ich kann mich dem angeltreff nur anschließen, sich hier aufzuregen erhöht nur unnötig den Blutdruck!

Bolli & Franz & der Glücklose & Franky sind genau meiner meinung! Und zudem wars auch noch recht günstig denke ich mal.. also ich weiß nicht wieviel du da bei dir lönen musst um angeln zu dürfen... im Puff, aber für 62 Forellen zahlste im LAden ??? € naja, auf jedenfall mehr als du da bezahlt hast! Ist vielleicht von machen auch nur ein wenig neid dabei?

ICh finds gut das du so viel gefangen hast, das einzige was ich hier ******* #t  :e finde ist das sich hier irgendwelche leute total aufregen!!!Und das finde ich zum  :c  und zum  :v


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hi Lector

Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang #6 
Und lass die Möchtegern Angler einfach lings liegen,für die ist mir jede Antwort zu schade.

Gruß Udo #h 

PS: Es gab mal zeiten,da war das Anglerboard wie eine große Familie,aber durch solche Meinungen,vor allem wie man sie rüberbringt,wird die Familie immer kleiner,bis es keine mehr gibt,und dann denkt man zurück wie schön es früher war.


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Udo, nu werd ma nicht senil, äh sentimental. 

Hast zwar recht, aber trotz alledem finde ich so eine Disskussion gut. Denn es erlaubt in Konsequenz doch dem Einen oder Anderen, dass er seinen Horizont erweitert.


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Regt Euch nicht so sehr auf , ich finde es auch nicht so richtig was der Sportsfreund da gemacht hat aber es wäre doch viel schlimmer wären sie aus einem Bach oder Fluß .Schließlich hat er sie alle bezahlt!!


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Olaf
Diskusion Ja,aber nicht auf so einem Nivau,wie hier einige Boardis losgelegt haben,das Thema hatten wir doch schon hier auf dem Board,und was hat es gebracht?nichts,rein gar nichts,im gegenteil,es ist richtig ausgehartet,beleidigungen, vorwürfe usw,wenn solche Diskusionen sachlich bleiben ist das voll in Ordnung,aber das es auch anders geht haben uns ja hier schon einige Boardis bewiesen.Wenn ich an solch einer Anlage angeln gehe und 18-20 euro bezahle,und dann auch noch das Glück habe 62 Forellen zu fangen,dann waren die anderen entweder zu blöd oder er hat einen richtigen Schwarm oder eine gute stelle erwischt,aber deshalb höre ich doch nach 20 fischen nicht auf zu Angeln,ich hab schließlich dafür bezahlt,deshalb gibt es ja auch an vielen Anlagen Fangbegrenzung.Ich persönlich habe noch nie das glück gehabt so viele Forellen zu fangen,aber ich hätte auch weiter geangelt,und die die ich zuviel habe,verschenke ich einfach,andere freuen sich,schließlich sind sie ja bezahlt.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Pete (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

mann, lector...lass dir die stimmung nicht vermiesen...ist sicher für dich ein riesen erlebnis gewesen...
nur ein hinweis: die art, wie du deinen fang hier fotografisch präsentiert hast, ist nicht gut gelungen...beim nächsten mal bist du lediglich mit der großen drauf und fertich is...


----------



## arno (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Moin!
Was regt Ihr Euch da so auf???
Das ist doch nur ein Puff und keine freie Wildbahn!
Wenn Ihr in den Puff geht und die P-Mutter sagt , Ihr könnt nochmal umsonst , geht Ihr dann auch nach Haus???
Wie gesagt, in der freien Wildbahn, währe sowas Schändlich , aber doch nicht im PUFF!!!


----------



## Lahnfischer (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Glückwunsch an den glücklichen Fänger und viel Spaß beim ausnehmen.
Hab heute das 2. Mal die Saison auf Forelle gefischt, watend unter den Wehren in der Lahn bei Weilburg, war gar nicht einfach weil viel Wasser, Köder Salmo Hornet 4 cm, 3 Gramm, Ergebnis 1 Bachforelle von 36 cm, kommt nachher gleich in die Pfanne, heute darf man ja kein Fleisch essen.
Hört sich natürlich mager an gegen über 60 Stück, aber ist ein natürliches Gewässer, noch kein Besatz dieses Jahr und ehrlich und hart erarbeitet. 
Aber jedem nach seiner Vorliebe.

Gruß Lahnfischer  #h


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr in den Puff geht und die P-Mutter sagt , Ihr könnt nochmal umsonst , geht Ihr dann auch nach Haus???


Trärä - wo ist die BFF.


----------



## KaulBarschKing (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Jojo, Glückwunsch auch von mir !
War vor ner Woche auch mal wieda in nem (Forellen-)Puf und hab zwar nur 6 Fische erwischt, aber nach dem Ausnehmen hatte ich echt die Schnauze voll  .

Weis garnich was die alle haben, 62 is doch n super Fangergebnis (wie du sagtest haste dich ja sogar gezügelt!!). Außerdem geht man doch mit der Vorstellung dahin, Fische zu fangen und mitzunehmen--> mal mehr, mal weniger..
Immerhin is der Eintritt ja auch nich umsonst.

mfg. Nico /Kauli


----------



## Trout killer (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Servus lector,
Erst mal glückwunsch zu dieser ausbeute aber ich würde vorschlagen das hier keiner mehr auf diesen Beitrag antwortet dann gibt es auch keinen streit mehr oder sogar noch schlimmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Also seit vernünftig und hezt euch nicht gegenseitig so auf..


Grüße Trout killer#h    #h   #g


----------



## Lenzibald (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Servus. Ich find es nicht ok ihn so runterzumachen wenn er im Forellenpuff angelt kann er sich mitnehmen soviel er will. Bei uns würde das sehr teuer weil da rechnens immer nach Kilo ab. Wenn einer kommt und sagt ich hab aus dem oder dem Bach 62 Forellen gefangen würd icj sagen Pfui aber im Puff. Gibt der Besitzer gratis ne Forelle her wenn man nichts fängt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zum Schluß noch guten Apetit und hoffentlich hast nen großen Räucherofen. Lecker ich will auch ne Geräucherte.


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ Foreellenudo, 
recht hast du, wir haben es ja schonmal erlebt, wie sich mache Mitglieder über dieses Thema negativ auslassen.Obwohl das völlig unverständlich ist.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Macker (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Es ist immer das Selbe "was soviel" das ist nicht Ok
Wie der Dorsch war soo Groß  der war voll Laich
Was willman mit den ganzen Heringen
Freut euch doch auch mal mit den Kollegen
Ich hätte mich auch Gefreut wenn ich so Ergebnis Vorzuweisen hätte.

Petri Heil 

            Jörg


----------



## Doom (9. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

und schon wieder ein diskussion für so einen schrot... ich muss einfach auch mal meine meinung sagen.
ich freue mich sehr für ihn, bin sogar ein bisschen neidisch*grins* er hat dafür bezahlt und genau das getan, was manin einer solchen anlage tut, näm.lich fische fangen. hättet ihr euch dann an die seite gesetzt und gewartet bis die fische nicht mehr beissen?? ihr seid doch echt nur neidisch auf ihn....

anstatt auf andere threads zu antworten bricht hier wieder so eine ***** diskussion aus wegen jedem kleinzeugs. das war früher mal anders.....


----------



## Locke (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Aloha,

echt ein saustarkes Thema! Mittlerweile sehe ich solche Diskussionen eher sportlich/belustigend. Allen Beteiligten ein #6
Macht Spass den Ausführungen einiger Boardis zu lesen.

Zurück zum Thema, wie sah eigentlich Deine Methode aus, lector? Sbiro und Teig, Spinner o.ä.? Darüber wurde noch kein Wort verloren.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Killerwels (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Lector Lector Lector haste gut gemacht  #6 
Es gibt so oft Tage wo man nur 2 Forellen an den Haken bekommt und man bezahlt dort richtig Geld um zu angeln also lass Dir die Laune von manch Leuten hier nicht die Laune verderben!!! Bist Du schon Fertig mit dem Ausnehmen?  :q 
Du musst nur aufpassen das vom Besitzer keine Anzeige kommt er ist ja schliesslich bei der Kripo  :q  :q  :q  
Nenene da hat der Park nach Monaten das erste mal wieder auf und Du treibst die Leute in den Ruin #:   

Gruß
Dirk
 #g 

PS: Ich werde wohl nächste Woche auch im AP angeln aber an See 2 ein paar Hundekarpfen fangen *g*


----------



## Jan74 (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ Macker

Ich hab bei dem ein oder anderem auch den Verdacht das sie grundsätzlich mal was an Allem auszusetzen haben. Man freut sich nicht mehr mit den Anderen über deren Fänge etc. sondern man findet an *Allem* was zum rummäkeln.

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn genau durch solche " kleinkarierten" Postings Leute das Board verlassen. Versucht euch mal in die Lage des Betroffenen zu versetzten wenn Ihr z.B. euren ersten Mefo Fange voller Stolz hier in's Board setzt und es hagelt sofort, neben dem ein oder anderen Grlückwunsch, Kritik und was für welche: z.B. "...die Forelle ist zwar silber aber nicht blank....", ....ich finde Mefo mit 42 cm zu klein, ist ja nix dran....". *Was soll das????*

Ist euch so langweilig??? Hab't Ihr sonst niemanden mehr zu Streiten das Ihr hier Ärger um jeden Preis provozieren müsst???

Gruß

Jan


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ich schein ja über  die paar Tage ne Menge verpasst zu haben!! Lasst die fetzen fliegen!!! Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst: Der Forellenhaufen sieht unästhetisch aus, aber wie hätte ers denn sonst machen sollen!!!??? Sagt ihm das doch!!! Ihr könnt ja kritisieren, mach ich ja auch öfters
;-))))) Aber dann sollten doch bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge kommen und nicht einfach sagen: da hast du aber SCHEIß gebaut.Es geht doch vor allem darum , anderen zu helfen, und das geschieht doch am besten durch KONSTRUKTIVE Kritik( von konstruktiver Kritik habe ich bis hierher leider nicht viel lesen können), alles andere führt doch zu nichts!!!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ihr habt ja schon alles gesagt #6  aber eins wundert mich immer wieder,warum regt sich eigendlich keiner auf wenn hier einer ins Anglerboard, reinschreibt das er 30 dorsche gefangen hat?Wobei von dieser Fischart ja nun wirklich nicht mehr viel da ist,darüber verliert keiner ein Wort,eigenartig, aber wenn einer eine Forellenteichanlage besucht,da wird direkt draufgehauen,forellen können immer nachgezüchtet werden.


Gruß Udo #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Da muss man Forellenudo wohl Recht geben: Der Hammer wäre ja, hier hätten welche Kritik geübt, die tatsächlich ohne Skrupel diese große menge von Dorschen etnehmen würden....


----------



## Knobbes (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Der Udo hat absolut recht.
Die Forelle können ständig nachgezüchtet werden.

Ausseredem vermehren sich die Regenbogenforellen in den Forellenpuffs nicht und werden zum Fang eingesetzt.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Killerwels (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ich kann auch nur nochmal sagen das der Angelpark Genhodder kein normaler "Forellenpuff" ist! Er wird Vorbildlich gefürhrt. Wenn man eine tote Forelle am Rand liegt wird sie sofort entnommen. Ich habe noch nie eine richtig verpilzte Forelle gefangen und die Forellen sin alle größer als in anderen Forellenanlagen! 

Der Besitzer sagt selber das er es will das die Forellen so gut wie es geht raus gefangen werden was hat er davon wenn  sie im Teich schwimmen und sie nicht rausgefangen  werden? 
Die Angler kommen extra aus Düsseldorf, Bergheim,Köln oder sonst wo her um dort angeln zu können. Auch Sauerstoffmangel oder Algen sind dort Fremdwörter...
Schweife zwar vom eigentlichen Thema ab aber das musste ich nochmal los werden *g*
So, jetzt gehts in die Eifel....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Lengjäger (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



> Am Forellenpuff kann selbst meine Oma Fische fangen, da gehört ja nichts zu.



Ich oute mich, es ist mir noch nicht gelungen eine einzige zu fangen  :c (War allerdings erst einmal am Forellenpuff letztes Jahr beim Ruhrgebietstreffen) Kann also nur besser werden.
Ansonsten ist die Diskussion, da es sich um ein gewerbliches Gewässer und kein Naturgewässer handelt, scheinheilig. Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. 

Die Photos hätte ich allerdings auch etwas anders aufgebaut.

 #h 
Lengjäger


----------



## Forellenudo (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Das ist aber auch das einzige was man ihm vorwerfen kann.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## soeketroete (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Wenn es mir mal zu gut geht, ich richtig glücklich bin und das Gefühl habe: ein bißchenTunk täte jetzt gut, dann starte ich einen thread mit dem titel: "Catch and release und Forellenpuff".
Dann warte ich fünf Minuten und dann geht die Post ab.

Lector hat gestern die Strecke seines Lebens gemancht, postet das hier ganz stolz und schon geht hier die Post ab...ich krieg echt Krämpfe. Hätte es nicht gereicht, ihm zu seinem Riesenfang zu gratulieren? Er ha tdi eForellen weder ausgerottet, noch Schonzheiten mißac<htet oder irgendetwas anderes getan. Ihn in einen Topf mit Kühltruhen-Fischern, die die Norweger nerven zu werfen ist nicht sonderlich clever...


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ich will mich nicht in die Diskussion einmischen, ob man so viele totschlägt oder nicht. Ist mir eigentlich egal. Geht doch nicht um angeln. Is doch nur Fische gegen Geld totschlagen. Wirtschaftsunternehmen: :v
Kann man sich diese Armutsrubrik nicht sparen?

So tut man auf alle Fälle dem richtigen angeln auch keinen Gefallen! 

Wenn man dann aber, was sicher mal verständlich ist, sich vom Reichtum bedient und
mal mehr mitnimmt um es ordentlich zu verwerten, fotografiert man sich mit dem schönsten Fisch. Das ist dann hoffentlich ein gutes Foto und kein Laichengreuel.


----------



## Forellenudo (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Bin ganz deiner Meinung,ich weiß nicht was in den Köpfen solcher Leute vorgeht wenn sie so was schreiben,warscheinlich gar nichts,weil nichts drinnen ist,weiß auch nicht was sie damit bezwecken wollen,vieleicht absichtlich heiße Diskussionen provozieren?oder das man auf sie aufmerksam wird,weil sie zu hause nichts zu sagen haben?kann ja alles möglich sein,man kann ja seine Meinung schreiben,aber nicht so.Mich persönlich kotzen solche Moralapostel an und von solchen Leuten möchte ich mich auch Distanzieren.
Warum schreibt man nicht ganz einfach,das ist nicht mein Ding und gut ist es,es ist hier ja schon geschrieben worden,wollte es aber noch mal aufgreifen,was ist wenn die Leute mit dem Kutter rausfahren,sei es in Norwegen oder hier bei uns,und die Dorsche sind so in fresslaune,das einer nach dem anderen rausgezogen wird,da möchte ich den Angler mal sehen der bei 20 oder 30 Dorschen aufhört zu Angeln,das wird warscheinlich keiner machen.
Auf jeden fall macht es mir nicht mehr soviel spass hier auf dem Board wie noch zu anfang als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, denn durch solche Klug*******r kommt hier immer wieder misstimmung auf.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Forellenudo (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



> Das ist dann hoffentlich ein gutes Foto und kein Laichengreuel.


@Dolfin
Das einzige was man im vorwerfen kann ist eigendlich nur das Foto,warum sagt man eigendlich nichts wenn im Kutter und Bootsforum Boardis ihre Kisten mit den Dorschen präsentieren?das ist nichts anderes,da wird aber eigenartigerweise kein wort verloren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Wer von euch ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...

Alles weiter spare ich mir, wurde schon gesagt!!


----------



## Forellenudo (10. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



> So tut man auf alle Fälle dem richtigen angeln auch keinen Gefallen!



Was bitte schön ist den für dich richtiges Angeln?etwa Heringsfischen?wo beim eiholen der schnur 5 zappelnde Heringe zum teil auf den Boden fallen und dann ohne Betäubung in den Eimer wandern?Jetzt sag mir nicht das das nicht so ist,ich habs selber schon des öfteren gesehen.Ich fange im durchnitt 7-10 Forellen,und wenns sehr gut läuft fang ich auch schon mal 20 oder 25,aber dafür muß ich in unseren Anlagen sehr viel für tun,und vor allem bei einer Beißflaute mir einige Tricks einfallen lassen,um sie überhaupt zu überlisten,und genau das ist für mich RICHTIGES ANGELN ,genau wie ein Meeresangler auch,er läßt einen Pilker runter und wenn auf dem nichts beißt probiert man etwas anderes aus,und die Forellenangler machen nichts anderes.Es gibt natürlich auch unterschiede in den Forellenteichanlagen was die Größe angeht,wenn im Mai unser Boarditreffen stattfindet,angeln wir an einem Forellensee mit  20.000 m² und ihr müßt nicht meinen das man dort einfach nur die Angel reinhält und einen Fisch nach dem anderen rauszieht,dort muß man erst mal wissen wo die standplätze der Fische sind,und dann in welcher Tiefe sie stehen,und wenn man das weiß,dann muß man erst mal testen auf welchen köder sie überhaupt beißen und welche Montage angebracht ist,mir braucht keiner zu erzählen wie einfach es ist eine Forelle zu überlisten,ich weiß wie schwer es ist.
Klar,es gibt auch unter den Forellenanlagen Tümpel die mal gerade 10m x 10m haben,und gerade diese Anlagen sind als Forellenpuff in die schlagzeilen geraten,aber es gibt auch andere.

Für mich persönlich ist diese Art der Anglerei auch richtige Anglerei was auch die Technik und Ausrüstung betrifft.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Rossitc (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ Udo, der mich wohlweislich auf seine Ignorierliste :v  gesetzt hat:

Ihr Puffangler habt einfach keine Ahnung was richtiges Angeln ist... :v

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## arno (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ich lach mich kringelich!
Ihr Puffangler habt einfach keine Ahnung was richtiges Angeln ist...
Dieser Satz ist genial!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Wer von euch ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Wer von euch ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein....


----------



## Rossitc (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ arno

wenn du dich kringelich ausgelacht hast, dann kannst du mir vielleicht die
Herausforderungen beim Puffangeln erklären!!!
Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Herausforderung darin einen Fisch, der eingesetzt wird ohne jegliche Chance zu entkommen, zu fangen... !!!!


----------



## arno (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Man , seht das doch mal einfach so:
Statt die Fische beim Händler zu kaufen , geh ich in den Puff und hab noch ein bischen Spaß und wenn ich Glück habe, dann hab ich eben ein Schnäppchen gemacht!!!
Die Fische sind doch exrte dafür gezüchtet worden!
Oder will mir hier einer erzählen , das er nicht schon mal beim Essen ein zweites Stück Fleisch genommen hat!
Ob Schwein, Huhn oder Fisch , im Puff ist es eine Handelsware!!!


----------



## Rossitc (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ arno

das ist eine interessante Theorie


----------



## arno (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Klar, alles ne Sache der Sichtweise!
Nur Schwarz und Weis sehen , ist schon immer kappes gewesen!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Na ein Glück, dass da die Bachforellen in einem Kleinen Wiesenbach so unheimlich grosse chancen haben zu entkommen.
Im Ende haben nichtmal die nicht besetzten Karpfen im Riesengrossen Lac de St. Cassien eine Chance ungefangen zu entkommen.

Ich werd wohl nie verstehen, wie sich jemand herausnehmen kann über jemand anderen zu Urteilen. IMHO pure Anmassung.
Genauso könnte man auch sagen, Schleppfischen ist kein Richtiges Angeln, Spinnfischen ist keines, oder mit Wurm auf Meerforellen fischen ist kein Angeln.

Die einzige für mich akzeptable Definition bzgl. richtigem Angeln stammt meiner Meinung nach aus Bayern. Nen richtiger Angler ist jemand der nie was Fängt, ansonsten wärs ein Fischer.

Ab und an tun wir übrigens auch gross Räuchern. 100 Fische sind da kein Problem auf Hungrige zu verteilen. Und selbst in unserem überbesetzten Zuchtteich wollen die erstmal erwischt werden. Die 30 Fische die ich mal in meinem Praktikumsbetrieb (13 Pers.) mitgebracht hab, haben jedenfalls das Frühstück nicht überlebt. Also ich seh kein Problem darin 62 Forellen anständig zu verwerten. Die knapp 1000 Makrelen, die wir zu sechst mal von ner Tour mitgebracht haben sind ja auch nicht allzu alt geworden.

Von mir jedenfalls auch  #r zu dem Fang. So einen möchte ich auch mal erleben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knobbes (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Das Thema spitz sich zu, also immer echt freundlich bleiben.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Holger
Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können #6 

@All
Merkt ihr eigendlich nicht das gewisse Leute absichtlich Provozieren wollen?um dann,wenn der krach da ist so still und leise sich zurückziehen?

Was meint ihr warum ich den Möchtergern Angler Rosstic auf meine Ignorierliste gesetzt habe? Weil er keine ahnung vom Angeln hat,aber gerne im Mittelpunkt stehen möchte.Hab seine Antworten nicht gelesen,sie sind mir aber von anderen Boardis zugetragen worden,dieser Möchtegernangler ist es nicht wert,das man im antwortet.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## elefant (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hallo Leute:Bleibt doch cool!
Vielleicht redet man ja auch ein bischen aneinander vorbei... Was ist denn nun wirklich ein 'Forellenpuff'???
Mal so zum Wogenglätten einige Erlebnisse:Ich bin nach ca. 20Jahren angeln erstmals mit Forellen 'in kontakt gekommen' weil mein neuer Verein 1x in Jahr Forellen besetzte und dann Preisangeln machte.... Zufällig wurde ich Erster und hatte freie Auswahl bei den Preisen.Für mich stand fest:Forellen sind doofe Fische aber schmecken tun die ja!
Nächstes Jahr:Urlaub mit Familie in Dänemark-Whow,Put&Take-see!Papi fährt mit den Kindern mal schnell Forellen fangen(lecker Essen).... Tja es fand da nur das Put statt nix mit Take!-Das besorgten aber Andere und ich sah zum ersten mal 'richtige Forellen' von der Größe her und was die so alles anstellen können bei'm Drill.Mein Interesse war geweckt!Dann ein bischen Literatur&Studium und los ging es auf Forellenteichsuche... Ich fand 2Anlagenie Erste bestand aus 3Angelteichen - Das waren so Kunstteiche mit Folie. Viel Betrieb und recht eng.Das sagte mir nicht zu.Vom 2. Erfuhr ich durch Mundpropaganda und es war ein echter Glücksfall(weiß ich heute!):Ein Waldsee ca. 300-400m x 75m.Das Hobby eines Rentners,der gegen 1/2 9Uhr da auftauchte,Pro Rute 10DM kassierte und mit dem Geld und seinem Uraltmercedes Forellen kaufen fuhr,die er dann rundherum einsetzte.Dort Waren Drillinge verboten an Spinnern u. Wobblern nur Einfachhaken,ohne Wiederhaken! - Man brauchte keinen Angelschein,aber wehe ein Angler verhielt sich nicht waidgerecht!(Ohne Unterfangkescher kein angeln.Sachkundiger Umgang mit dem Fang wurde gelehrt!)
Dort war ich 4x und es gefiel mir dort. Ich fing 1x6;1x0;1x2 und 1x4 Forellen...
Aber die absolute 'Krönung' war eine 'Anlage' in Meck-Pomm...
Ich wollte eigentlich mit meiner Frau mal zum Forellenfischen(wir machten Hechtangelurlaub in unserer alten Heimat) Ich fuhr auf den Parkplatz,von wo man einen guten Überblick über das Geschehen dort hatte.Mich 'erschüttert ' so schnell nix aber ich saß stocksteif im Auto,vergaß es auszumachen und die Kinnlade klappte mir 'runter!-Meine Frau sagte nur:Wir steigen hier nicht aus,oder?...
Wenn es eine Hölle für Forellen(und Angler!!!) gibt,dann war es da!Und wenn die Verfasser einiger der unpassend empfundenen Threads hier nur diese eine Anlage vor Augen haben.....-Ich könnte Ihnen nicht wiedersprechen!!! Aber ich glaube es ist wirklich die absolute Ausnahme(und auch gut möglich,daß dort zu gemacht worden ist aus tierschuzrechtlichen Gründen)
Beschreibungie "Anlage" bestand aus Erdwällen,zwischen denen Folie war mit etwas Wasser und Forellen.Die Gräben waren ca. 3-4m breit und 150m lang.Auf den Dämmen tummelten sich zahlreiche Menschen,die versuchten Forellen zu fangen und einige Schafe.Man versuchte die Forellen mit den Händen,mit Keschern und auch mit Angeln zu fangen.Was reichlich gelang! Und vor allem auch riesige Tiere dabei!(im Quellengrund gibt es sowas ab und zu auch mal...)Das "Beste" war der "Drill" der größten Forelle,die ich je sah an einer Brandungsrute!-Oma kescherte mit einem echt guten Karpfenkescher,welcher dann natürlich brach als Oma den Fisch 'rausheben wollte!Die Forelle schaffte es dann noch über den Damm in den nächsten Graben,nahm noch ein paar Montagen mit und wurde dann "gestrandet"....
Also:Wie gesagt:Wer so etwas meint mit Angelpuff,dem muß ich zustimmen,wenn er sagtas hat nix nit angeln zu tun.....
Gruß Martin
P.S.:Wollte dieses 'Erlebnis' schon lange mal poasten.Habe mich aber nie getraut-aber ich denke:hier passt es,mal als denkanstoß....


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Hi Elefant
Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht,der haken dabei ist,das das viele hier auf dem Board das nicht verstehen ,da sie noch nie an solch einer Anlage waren,und es gibt riesige unterschiede was die Gewässer angeht,ich habe die erfahrung machen müssen,um so größer das Gewässer um so schwieriger wird es die Fische an den Haken zu bekommen,obwohl ich auch bei kleinen Gewässern manchmal meine liebe Mühe hatte.


Gruß Udo #h


----------



## mot67 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

ich finds zumindest legitim 62 puff-forellen mitzunehmen, wenn man sie verwerten kann.
wo ist der unterschied zwischen 62 heringen, 62 makrelen oder eben 62 forellen?
bei 62 heringen oder makrelen hätte kein mensch irgendwas gesagt und die forellen sind sogar extra fürs angeln gezüchtet worden.


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@mot

Das ist genau was mich stört,wenn einer Heringe fängt,und die zappelnt vom haken auf den Boden fallen und dann die Heringe einfach in den eimer wirft weil man angst hat der schwarm ist weg,da sagt kein Mensch was,oder der Dorsch gerade in fresslaune ist,man aber schon 20 oder 30 in der kiste hat,da sagt auch kein Mensch was,obwohl man weiß das der Dorschbestand rapide gesunken ist,aber dann sich negativ äussern,wenn ein Angler eine solche Anlage besucht und das Glück hat soviele Forellen zu fangen,obwohl diese Forellen nachgezüchtet sind und für Teuer Geld bezahlt sind,das heißt,in solchen Anlagen wird mit der Zucht für Nachschub gesorgt.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## elefant (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ach:Habe ich vergessen....
Das Entnehmen der 62Forellen ist OK! - Glückwunsch dem Fänger!
Wie man so einen Fang repräsentieren sollte (alle auf einem Foto) weiß ich auch nicht... ob man dann so ein Foto veröffentlichen 'muß' weiß ich ja auch nicht.Aber eigentlich ist das ja hier ein Anglerboard,da sollte man soetwas schon machen!-Wo sonst?
Und ,vor Allem:Es soll doch auch nicht dazu führen,das evt. irgendwelche Beiträge nicht gemacht werden,weil man Angst vor irgendwelchen überzogenen Reaktionen bekommt die meist von einigen Neidern stammen,die sonst nicht allzuviel zu sagen haben(und auch wohl manchmal vergessen das Haupthirn einzuschalten,bevor sie die Tastatur bedienen).
P.S:Trotzdem is luschdig ma sowas zu lesen......!!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

saubere arbeit! kann da nur dem bolli und weiteren in diesem sinn zusprechen! 
fuer ein kalssenfoto war das objektiv wohl zu klein, sonst haetten die schon in reih und glied aufgestellt werden koennen . 62 forellen kann man auch z.t. verschenken..

respekt vor allen lebewesen ist fuer mich selbstverstaendlich, auch wenn ne zimmerfliege oder ne hausspinne das bei mir nicht so oft bestaetigen kann. petri heil-und weiterhin viel spass!


----------



## powermike1977 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@rostic:es lebe der spass am angeln ! vielleicht hast du auch manchmal spass beim angeln, vielleicht auch nicht. spass im bord stahlst du ja nicht gerade aus! 
@udo: du sagst es-nobody is perfect!!!
@alle: es sollten mehr tipps und tricks, erfahrungen, fangberichte wie diese etc ausgetauscht werden. wenn wir nur noch angelspezifische vorlieben im sinne von 'dem einzig wahren' diskutieren-sollten wir echt mal wieder mehr zeit mit dem eigentlichen angeln verbringen!
frohe ostern


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> sollten wir echt mal wieder mehr zeit mit dem eigentlichen angeln verbringen!


#6 #6  #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@DOLFIN: Ich lese die letzte zeit nur noch son SCH... von wegen "richtiges Angeln" !!!
Zum Teufel erkölär mir mal einer ,was du damit meinst, sonst ist dein Argument gar keins mehr, weil wenn du das "richtige Angeln" nicht definieren kannst, ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn, den du und ihr alle da schreibt, die den Begriff "richtiges Angeln benutzen!!! Gibt es heutzutage überhaupt noch "richtiges angeln"?
@ROSSTIC: du sprichst davon, dass die Fische keine Chance haben zu entkommen...
WACH MAL AUF, Junge!!!!!! denkst du etwa, die werden in nen Becken eingesetzt, wo man eben mal mit nem Kescher sich so viele rausholen kann, wie man will???
soll jetzt nichts persönliches sein, aber so ahnungslosen Schwätzern wie dir sollte man nen Maulkorb verpassen... es sei denn, du hast das mit dem " keine Chance zu entkommen, übertrieben und es sollte dramatisierende Wurkung haben. Wenn, dann hast du echt zu stark übertrieben weil es sich krass und SEHR unrealistisch anhört.
Mit solchen Vergleichen weckst du den Eindruck auf Andere, du hast ABSOLUT keine Ahnung von Forellenteichen und auch ich glaube, du hast so ne anlage noch nie besucht, sonst würdest du mit Sicherheit hier nicht so viel MÜLL verzapfen. Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Ersma:  #r  #r  #r #

Ich finds auch OK die Fische mitzunehmen, der teich wird doch wahrscheinlich eh jedeb tag besetzt, so kommt es doch sowieso zu überbesatz... :g 

Einer meiner Kollegen hatte im Winter mal 40 Forellen, er hat sie ins Altersheim gebracht, ohne Bezahlung versteht sich.
Die haben sich gefreut... #g 

Wenn man den Fisch verwerten kann, egal ob man ihn selber ist oder ihn verschenkt, is das total in Ordnung #h 

PS: Das einzige "falsche" Angeln is das Carphunting... (Wir pennen sogar beim Angeln... und es piept, wenn n Fisch dran ist :g )


----------



## Gerry (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@lector

Petri klasse leistung. War heute selbst in so einer Anlage und habe es in 6 Stunden gerade mal auf 8 Stück gebracht. Hab mich drüber gefreut. Ich weiss also das man nicht mal eben viel fängt. Dann würden die Betreiber auch alle Pleite gehen. Also nochmals Respekt.

@all

Kritische Meinungen sind ok wenn Sie sachlich bleiben. Also bitte nicht persönlich werden und jeder sollte mal überlegen ob er nicht an einem Glückstag mehr Fisch "als nötig" mitgenommen hat


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Anglermeister

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung,vor allem ist er derjenige,der beim letzten Thread auch die Gemüter kochen ließ und sich dann wo alles am kochen war,sich ganz diskret zurückzog,solche Leute gehören hier einfach nicht hin,und zwar meine ich den Beitrag wo ich ausser den 25 Forellen noch eine 4,5 kilo Forelle gefangen habe,da hat er genau so draufgehauen,und seidem steht er auf meiner Ignorierliste :v 

Gruß Udo #h 

Bin mal gespannt wann ein Moderator es endlich mal merkt,das es immer die selben Personen sind,die solche Diskussionen auslösen,das man sich fast den Schädel einschlägt,weil mit konstruktiver Kritik hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## anmati (11. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

möchte dich trotz der kritischen Meinungen zu dem sicher außergewöhnlichen Fang bzw. Angeltag beglückwünschen.Zum "Puff-Fischen kann man immer geteilter Meinung sein , aber aucg tollerant gegenüber denen sein , die so etwas nutzen.Hauptsache ist doch er verwertet die Forellen auch und hatte einen guten Tag.Bin perönlich auch kein Fan davon , da man sein Können am Wasser auch anders zeigen kann . Aber für die Kritik über das Aussehen der gelandeten Fische : Wenn wir ehrlich sind sehen unser Kiste samt Inhalt nach einem guten FAng auf dem Meer und nach 5-6 Stunden Angelzeit oftmals auch nicht freundlicher aus ............und das stört auch keinen.
Hauptsache man versorgt den Fang auch richtig.

Aber den Link mit "respekt vor dem Fisch" hätte ich da auch nicht platziert.

gruß anmati


----------



## Lenzibald (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Servus. Mann o Mann so viel aufregung wegn ein Parr Forellen aus dem Forellenteich. Ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Puff weil wie schon geschrieben wurde ist eigentlich jeder Karpfensee ein Puff Fische reinsetzten damit die Angler sie wieder rausfangen. Wegen dem Foto braucht sich auch keiner aufregen wie soll man so nen Fang "Respeckt" den Ablichten ?Aufreihen und ein fishey objektiv nehmen würde vieleicht gehen. Wichtiger ist wie die Forellen nach dem Räuchern aussehen Goldbraun und Schmackhaft sehens dann aus. Außerdem wenn man rechnet wieviel überbleibt wenn man Kopf Schwanz und Gräten wegläßt da verputz ich alleine mindestens 5 Stück. Wenn mans so sieht sind 62 gar nicht so viel.


----------



## angeltreff (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wann ein Moderator es endlich mal merkt,das es immer die selben Personen sind,die solche Diskussionen auslösen,das man sich fast den Schädel einschlägt,weil mit konstruktiver Kritik hat das nichts zu tun.


Nee Udo, dass ist (noch) nichts für einen Moderator. Du hast Doch selber verfolgen können, wie hier jeder Einzelne mitdisskutiert hat und sehr oft auch pro Forellenteichangeln. Es wäre falsch, wenn man als Moderator sofort "kritische" Stimmen löscht, denn das ist der Gemeinschaft abträglich.

Der TE hat eine bestimmte Angelart angegriffen. Soll er machen, er stellt sich damit selber ins Abseits. Was anderes ist es, wenn einzeln Leute angegriffen (beleidigt) werden, dann schaltet sich ein Moderator ein. Du hast schon den einzig richtigen Weg gewählt - einfach ignorieren. Glaube mir, das hilft.


----------



## Forellenudo (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@Angeltreff

Recht hast du,nur mit dem Unterschied,das es bei so einem Thread über Forellenteiche immer nur einer der anfängt zu Provozieren,lese dir bitte genau jeden seiner Antworten durch,dann weiß du was ich meine,das sind seine Meinungen,aber sehr provozierent,da brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern,das immer wieder knallt,es geht auch in einem anderen Ton,meinungen sollte jeder aüssern,aber in einem gemäßigtem Ton.
Hier sind ja viele die von dieser Art anglerei nichts halten,sie schreiben auch ihre Meinung dazu,aber sachlich,und das find ich klasse und annerkenent.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf unser Boardi Treffen,hoffendlich habt ihr kein schlechtes Gewissen :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

@ Angeltreff

Hat Forellenudo etwa nicht Rossitc persönlich angegriffen??? Er hat ihn als Möchtegern-Angler bezeichnet!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Das ist er in meinen Augen auch

Udo


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Wenn's jetzt wieder losgeht, laß ich meienn Account löschen!!! JETZT REICHTS LANGSAM!!! 

Bitte schließe einer diese Thema!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Genau,ich wäre auch dafür,hab doch geschrieben das es immer die gleichen sind.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Es hatte sich grad so schön beruhigt, und dann haut wieder einer in die Kerbe 

ich hab echt keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Dok (12. April 2004)

*AW: 62 Forellen heute Angelpark Genhodder*

Da diese Diskussion gar nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat, mache ich das Ding hier mal zu.


----------

